# Explorer.exe taking up WAY too much RAM



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, so I just recently re-formatted my computer and re-installed my operating system because of some issues with programs not working. I've got everything up and running and disabled all unneccessary services and disabled a lot of things through using msconfig and now explorer.exe is using up a TON of RAM/CPU usage. When I boot up my system, it's all good for a few minutes, keeping at around 1.05 GB of memory usage, but then it spikes up to between 2.5 and 3.0 GB of usage. This is freaking outrageous, can any tell me what's going on and how to fix it? I've attached a screen shot of my task manager to show you, and it kept climbing higher than what it shows in the pic. Also, why is the svchost taking up so much memory too?

P.S. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate with 4.00 GB RAM and my CPU is the Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

I've noticed that it primarily occurs when I go to edit pictures and videos. When I right click and select 'Properties' is when it starts spiking up. It seems that when I try to edit the properties such as file name, genre, artist, etc. is when it does this. Is there something wrong with my shell extensions or something?

I have AVG (Full Registered Version) as my anti-virus and I've done a full system scan with no harmful results, can anyone please suggest to me where to go about looking, this is extremely frustrating. Thanks.

John


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

With both Vista and Windows 7, I would NOT worry about the usage of RAM by Windows Explorer. When needed, it will be given up for other uses. You need to forget everything you new about RAM on XP and before and these new OS's manage the use of RAM differently and real well.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

I respect that you're knowledge is probably far more than mine, but I have to disagree with you. When my CPU usage spikes as high as it does, it bogs down my entire system to the point where if I want to right click my desktop, I have to wait for 2 to 3 minutes before the context menu will appear, that is unacceptable to me. Not to mention the fact that when my computer starts doing this, it takes forever to open another program or even do anything, so I don't think you are correct in saying that RAM will be given up to allow other programs to function properly with any decent kind of speed.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

You have 62 processes running. You probably don't need all of them.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree that I don't need ALL of them, but as I stated, my knowledge is not at the level of some experts on here. With that said, I'd be completely happy to disable services and processes, etc. if I know with certainty that it would not cause system instability. If you can take a look at what I have running and/or suggest a way I can go about SAFELY disabling things without messing up my computer's functionality, then please, I open to as much knowledge as you can provide.

At the current moment, I have my computer theme set to Windows Classic in an effort to disable some of the visual processes that run in the background and my computer seems to run perfectly (until I start editing photo and video properties, and then it spikes up my RAM again and I have to kill explorer.exe or reboot my system in order for it to level out again).


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Update your computer specs on your profile. You're showing Windows XP Media Center SP2 on an HP dv2116wm.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Computer specs are updated, sorry about that.

John


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Black Viper has some good information on configuration. Study it carefully and read all the cautions.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, that should help me figure out what I can and cannot disable. But, can anyone answer my original question: Why is editing properties triggering Windows Explorer to suck up so much RAM? I've had this computer for quite a while and it has never done it before (until I re-installed my OS), nor does my laptop do it and it's running the same OS. Could it be a virus that AVG is not detecting, or a corrupted file that I can fix? I really need to know so I can fix it.

P.S. I cannot afford to go purchase state of the art Spyware, Adware Scanners/Removers, so I am at a loss as of right now.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try running a full scan with the free versions of SAS and MalwareBytes
(Download link in my Sign.)
Try this:
http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sevenforums.com%2Ftutorials%2F1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html&rct=j&q=sfc+scannow+windows+7&ei=8K_KS53VEIu5rAe-uLHDBQ&usg=AFQjCNH96RodykS-YuLxTAJahJe3W1sH9A

Seems messy to me so posting the next suggestion in next reply.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Follow the below instructions Carefully:
1. Download HiJackThis from the link in my signature
2. Run a Scan.
3. Save a Logfile(On your Desktop)
4. DO NOT FIX ANYTHING BY YOURSELF.
(Fixing Anything Might cause Unwanted System Instability,BSOD's and Even Render your System Unusable)
5.Copy and Paste all the contents
6. Paste them in the reply Window


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

A little confused, which one should I try, your first or second suggestion or both in that order?


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Follow both the suggestion in any order...
Preferably,
Follow the second reply first and then the first one.
Sorry for confusing..........


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's what came up from HiJackThis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.3 (BETA)
Scan saved at 12:35:21 AM, on 4/18/2010
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hot Keyboard Pro\HotKeyb.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ToggleHiddenFiles\ToggleHiddenFiles.exe
C:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TrendMicro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_us&c=81&bd=Pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: RoboForm - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Download Manager\iefdm2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] c:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\hp\support\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KbdStub.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OsdMaestro] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\On-Screen OSD Indicator\OSD64.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~2\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BTBFirstRun] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\SDP\hprun.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hot Keyboard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hot Keyboard Pro\HotKeyb.exe -minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Active Desktop Calendar] C:\Program Files\Active Desktop Calendar\ADC.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: ToggleHiddenFiles - Shortcut.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\ToggleHiddenFiles\ToggleHiddenFiles.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Assign &hot key - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hot Keyboard Pro\IEScript.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download video with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Download Manager\dlfvideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PDFill PDF Editor - {FB858B22-55E2-413f-87F5-30ADC5552151} - C:\Program Files (x86)\PlotSoft\PDFill\DownloadPDF.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (X86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 11633 bytes


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Is this a 64 bit OS??


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes it is a 64 bit OS.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

http://wiki.mozilla-x86-64.com/Firefox:Download

Please run sfc/scannow as included in a previous suggestion by me.
The HiJack This log is indicating that many files are missing.
Run "chkdsk /r" without the quotes
Please let the Check Disk proceed on next startup.
Any infections reported by SAS and MalwareBytes?
If yes ,then please post their logs also.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try these suggestions also:
Will help you speed up a little bit.
Install Firefox 64 bit:
Firefox X64

Consider upgrading to AVG 9
AVG 9 64 Bit

Whats the process ToggleHiddenfiles.exe?
A kinda software?

Please post the list of all the processes you are running.
(Screenshot of ALL PROCESSES in the task manager).
and a screenshot of the right click entries and the folder/files with which you experience the problem.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

The Hijack this log indiacates that many files are missing.
*THIS IS NOT A PROBLEM.THIS IS DUE TO THE OS BEING 64-BIT.*
*Sorry for the confusion.*
Post the list of services you have disabled.
Sorry for the 3 reply's.
If i had included them in one,
then it would be a messy thing


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, couple of quick things:

I just downloaded SAS and MalwareBytes and will run them shortly, I will also update to Firefox X64 and update AVG.

ToggleHiddenFiles is just a little program that I added that allows hotkeys to turn hidden folders/files on and off instead of going into folder properties.

I will also post screenshots of my running processes and disabled services.

However, I cannot get the command prompt to open to C:\Windows\System32, even following the directions it keeps opening to C:\Users\(user name), any suggestions?


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

I've updated Firefox (Fully) as well as AVG 9.0 and scanned with SAS (no threats detected). I'm in the process of scanning with MalwareByte right now and I'll post the results when it's finished. In the mean time, here are screen shots of my services (services.msc). I'll post screen shots of Running Processes in the next response.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Here are the running processes that show in Task Manager.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

MalwareByte found two infections. I DID NOT fix anything as you instructed (didn't want to screw anything up). Here is the log:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.45
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 4009

Windows 6.1.7600
Internet Explorer 8.0.7600.16385

4/19/2010 4:41:59 PM
mbam-log-2010-04-19 (16-41-59).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 272905
Time elapsed: 37 minute(s), 26 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 1
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Start_ShowMyComputer (Hijack.StartMenu) -> Bad: (0) Good: (1) -> No action taken.

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Calcute\Calcute.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> No action taken.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

By the way, Calcute is simply a calculator program that I've had for ages and has never presented a problem in the past, not sure what the other is.

Also, still cannot figure out the command prompt issue, I'll do that suggestion of yours once I can get it to open to the right location.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

I got the command prompt to open properly and the result is: "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

I'm assuming that's a good thing and that everything checks out fine with that scan.

Awaiting your input on everything else that I posted.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Calcute was detected as a Trojan.
Fix It.
If you need it sooner or later,
reinstall it


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Try disabling the Aero theme.
Go to Personalize(By right clicking on desktop)
and then change the theme to *Windows 7 Basic*


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

I decided to uninstall Calcute since I don't REALLY need it, but I'll run the scan again to see if the infected file is still present. As far as disabling Aero Theme, I have my theme as Windows Classic, so wouldn't it already be disabled, plus I already have Desktop Window Manager Session Manager disabled, so Aero shouldn't work anyways.


----------



## johnsorrick (Oct 19, 2007)

Just wanted to point out that I ran the chkdsk /r and everything checked out fine, fixed the file from Calcute, and everything else you've suggested and am still having the same problem, so I'm officially stumped and have no idea where to go from here. Hopefully you have an idea from looking at the log files, etc. I'll wait to hear back from you.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

I am also totally stumped as you have tried everything.
But theres still one weapon left out.
I will post it in my next reply as I am busy right now


----------

